# Custom NEF and H&R shotguns



## mike bell

I need help on building a customized youth NEF 20 gauge.

I was going to see about putting screw in chokes on it but I was wondering if the newer model barrels that already have screw in's, if the will fit the older guns?

I wan to put a red dot halo type sight on it.  Are there mounts for the shotgun barrels?  Are the new barrels tapped already or do I need to drill and tap?

Since Im building a youth turkey gun, I wanted a Knox SpecOp recoil reducing stock but they dont make one for single shots.  So Im probly going get an ATI adjustable stock.

Show me your custom NEF and H&Rs!   And what tips do yall have for them also?


----------



## Stan in SC

Al though there are quite a lot of knowledgeable people on this forum who can help you,there are also NEF experts hiding out here:
http://www.go2gbo.com/

Stan


----------



## mike bell

I got the mount done for it.  Now I need to get a sight for it.  Cant afford an EO.Tec.  but I want something along those lines.  

Next up is the barrel work.  Not sure if Im going to sleeve it or try for screw in chokes.


----------



## bull0ne

mike bell said:


> I need help on building a customized youth NEF 20 gauge.
> 
> I was going to see about putting screw in chokes on it but I was wondering if the newer model barrels that already have screw in's, if the will fit the older guns?
> 
> I wan to put a red dot halo type sight on it.  Are there mounts for the shotgun barrels?  Are the new barrels tapped already or do I need to drill and tap?
> 
> Since Im building a youth turkey gun, I wanted a Knox SpecOp recoil reducing stock but they dont make one for single shots.  So Im probly going get an ATI adjustable stock.
> 
> Show me your custom NEF and H&Rs!   And what tips do yall have for them also?



I know from past experience that the 12 guage barrels do not have enough metal to drill & tap into safely.

That came from a gunsmith and NEF as well.............


----------



## mike bell

*A little update on the custom youth turkey gun.*

Ok heres a little up date, I borrowed a sight to test the mount.  Nows its time for chokes.  A new stock is next up.  Still waiting to hear if Knox is going to have a SpecOps adjustable recoil stock this fall for the NEF's.  Then its off to the camo dipping tanks for some Realtree camo.


----------



## Cknerr

*custom stocks....*

There are ways to get a "custom" stock for you NEF. This is a picture of one I am trying to make. It is a hybrid of a fancy rifle stock with the NEF end glued to the end of it. (no stock bolt hole...yet) This is just pine - proof of concept sorta thing. It is not easy trying to sort out a smooth transition from NEF to custom stock, keeping the overall pull length the same, wrist angle...... 







A shotgun stock will be a bit different, but the same technique can be done to it too. Just haven't played with it yet.

Haven't pursued this much, just not much of a demand for it. 'course since I haven't said anything - no one knows about it! lol

Using this hybrid technique, it should be cost effective to make something unusual. 

There should be plenty of other stock makers offering this and have already gone through the learning curve.

Take care,
Chris


----------



## cwc

*My customs*

I thought I might add a couple picts of some I have and some I had.   Mr. Fuller over in The Cove did all the gunsmithing work for me.

This one is a 45-70 that I had chopped down to 27" overall.   I had the rear sight moved back and a limbsaver pad put on it.  It was a handfull.  I no longer have this one.





This one is a 450 marlin that has been sold a coulple times on here on GON.  It was flutted, teflon coated, trigger jobed, and limbsavered.





And these are my fav's.  Both are 12ga ultra slug hunters.  The brown one has the barrel cut down to 20", flutted, teflon coated, trigger jobed, limbsaver padded, dednutz mount and a leupold 2x7x33 shotgun scope.  It shoots one big hole groups at 50yds and less than 2" groups at 100yds.  It will be my woods gun this year.  The gray one has the same mods but without the barrel cut down.  It sports warn tactical mounts and rings holding a bigole zeiss 3x12x56 scope with a 30mm tube.  I get 3 shot 1" groups at 100yds and 2" groups at 150yds if I do my part and the wind is calm!


----------



## cwc

Cknerr said:


> There are ways to get a "custom" stock for you NEF. This is a picture of one I am trying to make. It is a hybrid of a fancy rifle stock with the NEF end glued to the end of it. (no stock bolt hole...yet) This is just pine - proof of concept sorta thing. It is not easy trying to sort out a smooth transition from NEF to custom stock, keeping the overall pull length the same, wrist angle......
> 
> A shotgun stock will be a bit different, but the same technique can be done to it too. Just haven't played with it yet.
> 
> Haven't pursued this much, just not much of a demand for it. 'course since I haven't said anything - no one knows about it! lol
> 
> Using this hybrid technique, it should be cost effective to make something unusual.
> 
> There should be plenty of other stock makers offering this and have already gone through the learning curve.
> 
> Take care,
> Chris



Chris, I like the looks of the hybrid.  When you finish one I hope you post pics for us to see.
Corey


----------



## georgiaboy

cwc,  I am not an NEF fan by any means, and even I think yours look GOOD!


----------



## cwc

georgiaboy said:


> cwc,  I am not an NEF fan by any means, and even I think yours look GOOD!




Thank you!


----------



## cwc

I had a fellow (guest to the forum) send me a couple questions about my slug gun.  Since he was a guest and not a member his PM did not have any info to reply to so maybe he will read it again here.  

He wrote:

"grfkaiser 
Guest    

 20" Ultra Slug Hunter 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CWC,

That chopped down Ultra Slug Hunter looks very nice. You mentioned that the gunsmithing was done by Mr.Fuller at The Cove.

Could you please send me information about how to contact The Cove or Mr. Fuller? Website? Telephone #? Mailing address?

Any problems after you shortened the barrel? Did it mess up the balance point or does the shotgun feel unbalanced?

What type of ammo are you shooting through it to get those 50 and 100 yard results?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank You "Fullers gunshop's phone number is 706-553-2352

The 20" gun is very ballanced and handles great.  I took the 1lb weight out of the butstock also.

I shoot Lightfield Hybrid Elite 3" slugs
http://www.lightfieldslugs.com/lightfield/ecatalog/index.cfm?id=2&cfid=18418327&cftoken=39938507

I LOVE my little slug gun.  I bought it and had it modified to use it in Illinois but I have ended up using it any time im in the woods here in Georgia also.  Its a deadly thumper out to 125-150 yards!


----------



## DROPPINEM

cwc said:


> I thought I might add a couple picts of some I have and some I had.   Mr. Fuller over in The Cove did all the gunsmithing work for me.
> 
> This one is a 45-70 that I had chopped down to 27" overall.   I had the rear sight moved back and a limbsaver pad put on it.  It was a handfull.  I no longer have this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a 450 marlin that has been sold a coulple times on here on GON.  It was flutted, teflon coated, trigger jobed, and limbsavered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are my fav's.  Both are 12ga ultra slug hunters.  The brown one has the barrel cut down to 20", flutted, teflon coated, trigger jobed, limbsaver padded, dednutz mount and a leupold 2x7x33 shotgun scope.  It shoots one big hole groups at 50yds and less than 2" groups at 100yds.  It will be my woods gun this year.  The gray one has the same mods but without the barrel cut down.  It sports warn tactical mounts and rings holding a bigole zeiss 3x12x56 scope with a 30mm tube.  I get 3 shot 1" groups at 100yds and 2" groups at 150yds if I do my part and the wind is calm!



Those are some swwwwweeeeeeeeeeetttttt guns.


----------



## njanear

cwc said:


> This one is a 45-70 that I had chopped down to 27" overall.   I had the rear sight moved back and a limbsaver pad put on it.  It was a handfull.  I no longer have this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are my fav's.  Both are 12ga ultra slug hunters.  The brown one has the barrel cut down to 20", flutted, teflon coated, trigger jobed, limbsaver padded, dednutz mount and a leupold 2x7x33 shotgun scope.  It shoots one big hole groups at 50yds and less than 2" groups at 100yds.  It will be my woods gun this year.  The gray one has the same mods but without the barrel cut down.  It sports warn tactical mounts and rings holding a bigole zeiss 3x12x56 scope with a 30mm tube.  I get 3 shot 1" groups at 100yds and 2" groups at 150yds if I do my part and the wind is calm!



Wow!  Somehow I had missed this post before.  That .45/70 sure looks 'handi'  but that short barrel USH is the BOMB!!


----------



## mike bell

CWC,  Are those newer barrels that are already drilled and tapped??

My problems was my barrels are not drilled and tapped, so I made my own mount.  I still have not finished the project yet,  since I started this Obama got elected and I went on to building an AR


----------



## cwc

Yes they were already drilled and tapped.  I may be mistaking but I belive all the heavy barreled Ultra Slug guns are drilled and tapped at the factory.  Good luck on finishing your project!!


----------



## flhr95

I have a late model USH, could you share with me a ball park price on what you were charged to have your barrel cut down.
Thank You
flhr95@gmail.com


----------



## cwc

Just to cut down and recrown it seems like it was about $50


----------



## flhr95

Would you be kind enough to share where we could get this type of modification done, the shortening, recrowning, and the fluting.
Thank You
flhr95@gmail.com


----------



## cwc

Fullers gunsmith shop did all my work for me.  There phone number is 706-553-2352


----------

